# a fatty and dead sunflowers



## sarallyn (Apr 12, 2008)

I just dug up some old pictures of Gracie on a walk and scanned them...
now that she's being conditioned, she looks so fat compared to the winter her!

first the dead sunflowers... eh, the poor scanner needs to be cleaned,
 hence the dust marks, etc.











now of the fatty pit bull, Gracie;


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 12, 2008)

lol she looks rather skinny to me.. but if you say so!!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 12, 2008)

I had a completely different thought in my head when I read "fatty" in the title.  But if she smoked, that would be a fatty.  

Nice looking pooch.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 12, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> lol she looks rather skinny to me.. but if you say so!!



lol. she just has to lose some fat and gain muscle mass if you wants to compete with those little fluff ball border collies in agility.


here are a few pictures of about a week and a half into conditioning (she still has a lot to go -- 3 more months);











blurrrrrry;


----------



## Mullen (Apr 12, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> compete with those little fluff ball border collies in agility.


My 'puppy' 'competed' with a border collie once.. until I did a 30-yard sprint from the house to save the border collie's life... :neutral:


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 12, 2008)

Mullen said:


> My 'puppy' 'competed' with a border collie once.. until I did a 30-yard sprint from the house to save the border collie's life... :neutral:



yikes... what kind of dog do you have?


----------



## Mullen (Apr 12, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> yikes... what kind of dog do you have?


Pit bull-bull mastiff mix, he's a big brown teddy bear.. unless he thinks one of us or our other dogs are in danger. He doesn't know how to fight and isn't aggressive towards humans, thankfully.

Edit: I just noticed the "pit bull" in your first post, was wondering why she reminded me of my dog, Hank.


----------



## sarallyn (Apr 13, 2008)

Mullen said:


> Pit bull-bull mastiff mix, he's a big brown teddy bear.. unless he thinks one of us or our other dogs are in danger. He doesn't know how to fight and isn't aggressive towards humans, thankfully.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed the "pit bull" in your first post, was wondering why she reminded me of my dog, Hank.



you should post pictures of your dogs some time. :thumbup:


----------

